# Positive IDs?



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

There always seems to be varying opinions on crypt. species. I have a hard time discerning which ones I have. I'd really appreciate if you could help me clear this up.

The first one was sold to me as crypt lucens. The second plant I had the accurate name from the store I bought it from but forgot it! Embarrassing. This is very low light tank, no CO2.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The first one, lucens, is now called Cryptocoryne x willisii and there are several different C. x willisii varieties, each one thought to be a hybrid between C. parva and one of the Sri Lankan crypts. I know of at least two of these hybrids, one having longer leaves that develop some brown in good light (probably yours), and the other having somewhat shorter leaves and always staying green. 

The second one could be C. undulata, but the pattern of brown seems a little different from the C. undulata I know.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

My Undulatas are reddish bronze, kinda copper colored. No green at all. 
I hope they stay like that ?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The possible undulatas in the picture above are in a low light tank. Perhaps yours are getting more light.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

1.5 wpg only  But have researched it and seen color variations as well as a few different leaf types.. Getting confusing with crypts these days !


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The second one reminds to me at C. affinis, it´s has a slight bullate of the leaves....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a picture of C. affinis growing in low light, and the pattern of dark pigment on the bottom side is different. 









Capt's plant looks exactly like some plants that Richard Sexton has on his web site. He calls them undulata, too, but I don't think they are.










My undulata has narrower leaves and a characteristic pattern of darkened veins branching off from the midrib









This is the same bunch of plants (lower left) a few months later. 









Here is some of my undulata growing behind some beckettii in a very low light tank. The undulata has extended its stem four or five inches (white arrow). Growing a long stem with internodes is a characteristic of undulata. This picture was taken in 1971.










So, I don't think that Capt's plant, and Richard Sexton's, is undulata or affinis. I don't know what it is.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

I went back to the store I got it from today, and was told that it is the true affinis.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have my doubts that it is the 'true' affinis. How knowledgeable does the store owner seem to you?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Capt, try placing them under direct light in strong current area. If that doesn't help, I can try to flower the plant in the emersed setup .

You may get a better resemblance if they are similar to the condition in the wild.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

HeyPK, the manager of the store seems very knowledgeable. He's been in the hobby for a long time. I know he could still be wrong though.

I like the idea of trying to get them to flower EDGE. One day we should try that.


----------

